# Ultra Word Blitz



## anodyne01 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey Guys and Gals,

I'm not sure if this is the proper forum (Mods please move or delete if improper) to post this but I am an independent developer and I just released my first game for Kindle Fire. *Ultra Word Blitz*. I'm really flattered by how well its doing after such a short time (Broke the top 100 last week!) but i would love to gain some new users. Anyway, if you are a fan of word games please check it out. If you do decide to check it out, your Feedback is more than welcome and I take it all under serious consideration.

















$0.99

http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Word-Blitz-Kindle-Edition/dp/B008AK1XWQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1340502611&sr=1-1&keywords=ultra+word+blitz

Warm Regards,

Matt


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Matt,

Welcome to KindleBoards!  You're welcome to promote your apps here in Fire Talk, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar:  you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time.  New threads will be removed.  

Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to.  And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days.  

If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!  

Betsy 
KB Moderator


----------



## anodyne01 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification Betsy. Was not sure if it was cool to post here or not .. I will follow the rules.  

Question: If I add a new App/Game to the Kindle store can i start a new thread for the new app?

-Matt


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

Hi Matt, 

I purchased your game, nice job.  

Are you familiar with the chain reaction game currently on TV's game show network.  It may be my favorite word game ever, after scrabble of course.  I'm asking if you would consider cloning it for the Kindle fire.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

anodyne01 said:


> Question: If I add a new App/Game to the Kindle store can i start a new thread for the new app?


I'm not Betsy, but what you usually see in the Book Bazaar is one thread per book, so it seems like one thread per game would be kosher.


----------



## anodyne01 (Jun 24, 2012)

omnibus34 said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> I purchased your game, nice job.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Steve! I really appreciate the download. Im not familiar with Chain Reaction. If you can link me some video or outline the concept Id like to see what i can do.

-Matt


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

anodyne01 said:


> Thanks so much Steve! I really appreciate the download. Im not familiar with Chain Reaction. If you can link me some video or outline the concept Id like to see what i can do.
> 
> -Matt


 I couldn't find any video but the concept is simple, I hope. The player starts out with two apparently unrelated words with about 8 blanks representing words inbetween. On the players turn he is given the first then subsequent letters in the mystery words For example, the first word might be PARTY, then his turn gives him an A. On his next turn he uncovers an N which eventually turns out to be ANIMAL. Then he moves on to the next word which might start with a C and turns out to be CRACKERS. Of course the goal is to complete the chain. If this sounds interesting and doable you might find someone with the Game show network on cable or satellite TV and take a look.


----------



## anodyne01 (Jun 24, 2012)

omnibus34 said:


> I couldn't find any video but the concept is simple, I hope. The player starts out with two apparently unrelated words with about 8 blanks representing words inbetween. On the players turn he is given the first then subsequent letters in the mystery words For example, the first word might be PARTY, then his turn gives him an A. On his next turn he uncovers an N which eventually turns out to be ANIMAL. Then he moves on to the next word which might start with a C and turns out to be CRACKERS. Of course the goal is to complete the chain. If this sounds interesting and doable you might find someone with the Game show network on cable or satellite TV and take a look.


I found some footage and Wiki of "Chain Reaction" and have started on a version w my own spin. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

anodyne01 said:


> I found some footage and Wiki of "Chain Reaction" and have started on a version w my own spin. Thanks for the suggestion!


 I should have thought to look at the wikipedia entry. They lay it out in great detail.


----------

